# GummyCharged 2.1 problems and a question.



## xxxedjixxx (Dec 6, 2011)

I am a truck driver, so streaming data is exceptional important to me, for audio as well as live traffic maps. I am also fairly knowledgeable on Linux enough on a computer.

That being said, after finally getting GC 2.1 on this Charge, I still had the stock EE4 modem. I put the EP4P modem on yesterday and my data coverage turned to crap. So I put the recommended EP1W modem on last night and it's a little better, but EE4 still delivered better results. I used Odin to do all this. I have the EP4D modem, but wondering if it would help at all, from what I'm reading. Can someone maybe shed some light on this?

Second, with the release of the EP4 kernel, is there a good way to get it on GC 2.1.over the EP1 from the update? Would like the overlooking ability again.

Third, the status bar sometimes gets a pretty green hue to it. Doesn't affect anything, but cosmetically, irritating. Anyone have this or know what's going on?

*EDIT* My wife's Charge is stock with EP4 OTA update. She won't let me mess with it anymore. It's what I'm using for comparison.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

xxxedjixxx said:


> I am a truck driver, so streaming data is exceptional important to me, for audio as well as live traffic maps. I am also fairly knowledgeable on Linux enough on a computer.
> 
> That being said, after finally getting GC 2.1 on this Charge, I still had the stock EE4 modem. I put the EP4P modem on yesterday and my data coverage turned to crap. So I put the recommended EP1W modem on last night and it's a little better, but EE4 still delivered better results. I used Odin to do all this. I have the EP4D modem, but wondering if it would help at all, from what I'm reading. Can someone maybe shed some light on this?
> 
> ...


1. My data, too, went to hell with EP4D. I flashed back to EP1W, and with the new infinity ROM, I haven't got a drop yet. But I'm not in a 4G area right now.
2. For overclock on GB kernels, use tegrak. Its on the market, and it works fine.
3. No idea, tbh. What theme were you using?


----------



## xxxedjixxx (Dec 6, 2011)

I haven't tried infinity yet, I'll try that when I get home and tegrak. I think I saw the dev put in ext4 only, eliminating the need ft or voodoo. I try that. Also, I did find something that said to flash to ee4 modems before going to the EP-series modems. I'll put infinity on tonight and try out the different modems, and report back


----------



## xxxedjixxx (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay, well, I haven't tried Infinity yet, but here's what I did. When I went back to stock, it installed the update. That being said, it boosted it to EP4D modem. When I flashed gummy charged 2.1 on it, I guess I assumed that it was EE4 again. I flashed stock EE4 back, then EP4P on it. Once I did that, worked okay. Not sure I see a whole lot of difference, but then again, Verizon killed the data network last night. I guess you have to come from stock EE4 for the new modems to work right.


----------

